# High voltage!!!



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's a job we did down in Scotsbluff NE, 345kv yard out in the middle of nowhere. Mission was to pull new URD to their Reactors, and put terminators on. Really interesting job. Literally made every hair stand up when you'd get close to the big OCB's. And I mean every hair.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Your hairs are standing up at the wrong time. Id personally feel safer around those then some high current 480 volt switch gear.

BTW, what are the reactors for? Limiting fault current from the auto transformer so it can be used for distribution?


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

From what I understand the reactors are there for their long distance lines, and during peak demand the voltage will spike because of the high amount of capacitance in the transmission line. Reactor stabilizes that voltage. From what I understand.....as for the hairs I was more referring to the powerful static field you walk into when your near that bigass equipment lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That can be some really beautiful country.


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> That can be some really beautiful country.




Can be, pretty dull on the western part of Nebraska, tested some substations on the eastern part of the state. And that was pretty beautiful.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Flex277 said:


> From what I understand the reactors are there for their long distance lines, and during peak demand the voltage will spike because of the high amount of capacitance in the transmission line. Reactor stabilizes that voltage.


Ahhh, shunt reactors, that makes sense. The are fed from the auto transformer tertiary? 






> From what I understand.....as for the hairs I was more referring to the powerful static field you walk into when your near that bigass equipment lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Makes sense:


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

AcidTrip said:


> Ahhh, shunt reactors, that makes sense. The are fed from the auto transformer tertiary?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well we terminated the other ends in a roll out breakers switchgear in the control house, so that would be the low side of the transformer?, bout have to be and not the tertiary?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Flex277 said:


> Well we terminated the other ends in a roll out breakers switchgear in the control house, so that would be the low side of the transformer?, bout have to be and not the tertiary?



Whats feeding the roll out gear?


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

The transformer I believe but It would have to be the low side in a control house correct? 345 would be too big to bring in a control house?? The tertiary would be your high side correct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Flex277 said:


> The transformer I believe but It would have to be the low side in a control house correct? 345 would be too big to bring in a control house?? The tertiary would be your high side correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Something is stepping down to what looks like 15 to 35kv to feed those reactors. The territory would be a second winding on an auto transformer often in the 10-40kv range when dealing with 345kv to 138kv transformers.


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

Here was another fun one. We were Main contractor for these 2 50mva transformers that were 428k lbs with no oil in them and no dressings on. Came in on railcars, we had to torch em to unbolt them. Energy transport came in with that 18 axles lowboy. And trucked up 80 miles west of little America in Wyoming. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

What voltage to what voltage? On board tap changers? Looks like fun


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

AcidTrip said:


> What voltage to what voltage? On board tap changers? Looks like fun




I wanna say it was 115/69 kv, but my memory is a little fuzzy


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Flex277 said:


> I wanna say it was 115/69 kv, but my memory is a little fuzzy



Neat. Sounds like this sub is getting some major improvements.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flex277 said:


> Here was another fun one. We were Main contractor for these 2 50mva transformers that were 428k lbs with no oil in them and no dressings on. Came in on railcars, we had to torch em to unbolt them. Energy transport came in with that 18 axles lowboy. And trucked up 80 miles west of little America in Wyoming.


What kind of man hours go in a job like this ?


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What kind of man hours go in a job like this ?




Actually 2 days to move them because there was 2 that came in on rail. Another 2 days of dressing it and putting bushings in, day to fill it. day to pull vacuum. And a couple of hours to test it.


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

These ones were fun, can't remember the MVA, but the job was near my hometown in Deadwood SD at the homestake mine, had to disassemble the Xfrm, haul it to the other Ross mineshaft and install it, also move switchgear in the control house that went with Xfrm, along with another move to the ore hando substation, prolly my most favorite entire job ever done. Shoulda took more pictures


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

Parking elbows onto a 7200/12470 sectionalizing cabinet for a government hospital


----------

